# What can live in my 4ft vivarium?



## bvbarmy2011 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hiya all, looking for a bit of information and input here :2thumb:

Come the end of Feb, I'll have a 4ft vivarium empty, and I'd like some ideas of what I could house happily in it, so I can do research to find the perfect reptile for me, before I choose

So, give me ideas people? : victory: All information appreciated!

Thanks
Steph


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

bearded dragon, a group of leopard geckos (1 male), uromastyx?


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bearded dragons, corn snake, royal python, any snake that is 6ft or less really. A 2ft skink. Leopard gecko : victory:. African Fat tail geckos. All of these will require more hides if they are small to feel secure.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

what are the other dimensions?


----------



## Tom Bill (Apr 9, 2012)

Bearded dragons, corn snakes, Brazilian rainbow boa, royal python, milk snake, king snake, rat snake, sand boas (depending on other dimensions), dwarf sungazer, long tailed lizard, desert horned lizard, Chinese/ Australian water dragon and whatever else you can think of! Most of those snake/ lizards have various morphs to choose from (as you will probably know), this will be down to personal preference and cash!

Only choose the appropriate lizard/ snake depending on your experience, some will require more time than others  Good luck, hope this helped!


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

water dragons require a 5/6 ft arboreal vivarium but a 4 ft can provide a temporary home for one


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Loads! 

One that often gets overlooked are the emerald swifts, I am particularly fond of these guys and have been for a long time! we need more cb ES too and they generally do well in groups from what I can gather, so if your after something a little out of the norm, (beardies, leos) maybe look into those, the only down side I could say is they are not the best handlers ever from what I can gather, but as a display group?:2thumb:

The only thing which has put me off them for a long time was locating a few.
The animals we keep I think often reflect our personalitys, this is probibly why we are attracted to a few over the others, so the above is just a suggestion, a one that doesn't come up often and greatly under-estimated I feel. : victory:


----------



## salanky (Oct 28, 2009)

id second the uromastyx and also suggest desert iguanas, neither seem to be commonly kept from what iv seen and both species are a pleasure to own :2thumb:


----------



## Whitey93 (Aug 4, 2012)

MONITOR LIZARDS ALL THE WAY 

you cant go wrong with a pair or trio of dwarf monitors.......they are ever so active and fun too watch beleive me they are the best lizard sp around 

i could be backed up by any lizard keeper that owns a dwarf monitor ...... truely astonoshing lizards.... i personally never get bored of watchig monitors they are also highly intellegant lizard 

they are many dwarf sp available (listed below)

Varanus Acanthurus Acanthurus --- Red Ackie Monitor
Varanus Acanthurus Brachyurus --- Yellow Ackie Monitor
Varanus Glauerti --- Kimberley Rock Monitor
Varanus Gilleni --- Pygmy Mulga Monitor
Varanus kingorum --- Kings Rock Monitor -- Can Also Get Leucistic Morph
Varanus Pilbarensis --- Pilbara Rock Monitor
Varanus Storri Storri --- Storrs Monitor 
Varanus Caudolineatus --- Stripe Tailed Monitor --- Hard To Come By

May Have Missed 1 Or Two Out lol

But All Of These Species Can Be Kept In Trio's Or Pairs In A 4x2x2 Viv

And Best Of All The Are All Beutiful And Fun To Watch ...... I Swear If You Get One Or Two Of Them You Wont Be Dissapointed With Them : victory:


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

my boyfriend! i'm pretty sure if we try we could squeeze him in one :whistling2:


----------

